# Too Flashy?



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lol i personally think it would be badass...
it really depends on your style man, i mean some people are gonna post comments saying ur gonna look like a "big neon fairy-fagget gape/lime"... but just because they don't like it doesn't mean you can't.
Anyways i think it'll look cool... have fun riding! 

i would also like to see pictures....


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Got pictures of the stuff?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

pictures?.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

If your personality fits the clothes, then you can pull it off. Also helps if you're a decent boarder because you'd look retarded sideslipping down the mountain in a stinkbug stance while rolling down the windows.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Whatever you think looks good to you and makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah man i think itd be sick! one thing ive learned is to wear what you wanna wear. theres always gonna be haters that think its stupid, but when it comes down to it, its you riding not them.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think it's too flashy.
I agree with the guys that were saying wear what you want.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah man, looks sick, go for it if that's what you like.
it's all about your style man.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yea it looks pretty good. not too flashy

the one thing that grinds my gears is when i see these ghetto park rats wearing 4xxl pants hanging just below their ball sack with a jackets that has 7 different colrs and is also a 4xxl

*you all look like a sack of potatoes!!!*


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

i think the jacket looks awesome the pants not so much!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Pawel + chicago = Polish 

my equation. am i right haha


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Pawel + chicago = Polish
> 
> my equation. am i right haha


you are correct haha


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

no to spoko:thumbsup:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am taking a new approach with the fashion threads. Rather than blasting people for posting "stupid" questions lets just all give our opinion. 

A neon green jacket and purple pants would look ridiculous, like a mutant Barney or something. I would never wear that and would laugh at my friends if they did. 

But hey, if you like it, rock it


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Do what you will, Just dont sag the pants down to your knees. Mwhaa


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> A neon green jacket and purple pants would look ridiculous, like a mutant Barney or something.


:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

If you like it go for it. It is definitely a bit to much for me.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

one of the best things about boarding is you can make your own style,

wether it be in your face outerwear or a board that you can spot a mile away.

if you rock it with steeze, you can pull it off.

do it, make it look good, dont even stress about the haters.

cheers, Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

ur gonna look like a big neon fairy-fagget gape/lime.

Nah, jk just had to say it cause it was funny as hell!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I am taking a new approach with the fashion threads. Rather than blasting people for posting "stupid" questions lets just all give our opinion.
> 
> A neon green jacket and purple pants would look ridiculous, like a mutant Barney or something. I would never wear that and would laugh at my friends if they did.
> 
> But hey, if you like it, rock it


Ha I second that, IMO it looks retarted, but thats me because I dont do flashy at all not my style. but if your diggin it then rock it.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Jacket looks pretty sweet.

Not a fan of the pants though.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

If you dig it, then rock it. You're asking thousands of different people for their opinion and we'll all have a different one. The only opinion that matters is yours. I doubt that people on the mountain are going to be worried about your color matching. Fuk what everyone else thinks (including me  ) OWN it!


----------

